# My 8 month progress so far (please critique+advise)



## Paxman85 (May 17, 2015)

Hopefully can see a difference between two pics lol. Any advice is much appreciate and I welcome both negative and positive feedback.


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

Paxman85 said:


> Before (60kg):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pics not loading


----------



## Paxman85 (May 17, 2015)

Phil. said:


> Pics not loading


Ok hold on I'll try and sort it out

^just editted the OP but I think a mod has to approve my edits before they become visible so might take a while for pics to appear


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

Looks like you just deleted it


----------



## Paxman85 (May 17, 2015)

Ok lol


----------



## Big George (May 4, 2015)

Great thread!


----------



## Paxman85 (May 17, 2015)

Big George said:


> Great thread!


Im new so the mods have to approve any posts I make with pics, they should appear soon


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

\o/

||

/\


----------



## Paxman85 (May 17, 2015)

Phil. said:


> \o/
> 
> ||
> 
> /\


It fixed now


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

Yeah good improvement mate. Can see it a lot in your chest and shoulders.


----------



## GrantMorgan (Feb 14, 2014)

What about your back?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Any progress is good progress. Keep it up.


----------



## godspeed (Jun 23, 2012)

Post up your diet.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Good progress mate, I know how it feels to have the genetics of a skinny little rat

I indeed was a skinny little rat

Now I'm just skinny :lol:

Keep going and you'll be 15 stone of bulging muscle in no time

Also, eat more carbs


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

You're 10kg up, progress is progress.

It's not a race but don't be afraid of eating a touch more, it looks like you could get away with a bit more without putting fat on.


----------



## jamiew691 (Mar 23, 2014)

May I ask why in the first pic you have a iphone 4/4s and in the after pic you have a Samsung s4/s5? :whistling:


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice work id love to be in that position right now where i could just eat everything in my path go mental mate if you can afford to that is. Train hard eat double a normal person and rest well


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

I still can't see pic


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Keep it up!


----------



## Big George (May 4, 2015)

Good work mate :thumbup1:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Good work fella, but yeah you could definitely be eating a bit more I reckon, give it a go :thumbup1:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

jamiew691 said:


> May I ask why in the first pic you have a iphone 4/4s and in the after pic you have a Samsung s4/s5? :whistling:


Eh


----------



## Paxman85 (May 17, 2015)

jamiew691 said:


> May I ask why in the first pic you have a iphone 4/4s and in the after pic you have a Samsung s4/s5? :whistling:


Is it really too implausible that in a period of 8 months I could have upgraded my phone/gotten a new one??


----------



## Paxman85 (May 17, 2015)

Brook877 said:


> You're 10kg up, progress is progress.
> 
> It's not a race but don't be afraid of eating a touch more, it looks like you could get away with a bit more without putting fat on.


Hmm OK I will try eating a bit more. Would you say my BF% stayed roughly the same between the two pics?


----------



## jamiew691 (Mar 23, 2014)

Paxman85 said:


> Is it really too implausible that in a period of 8 months I could have upgraded my phone/gotten a new one??


Yeah I guess so :thumbup1:Samsung is better than iphone anyway mate


----------



## Dr Longrod (Apr 28, 2015)

Nice difference buddy.

You are doing something right! :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Keep up the good work fella.


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

Looks like bullsh1t to me


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

Defo some mass added to shoulders anyway keep it up


----------

